# ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††



## †السريانيه† (16 يونيو 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------
ادخل وضع لنا حكمة ...


كثيرة هي المواضيع المفيدة التي تملأ الشبكة العنكبوتية 
ومن المواضيع التي كنت ادخل عليها اينما وجدتها في عالم المنتديات 
هو موضوع ( ضع حكمة )
فلماذا لا نجعل هذا الموضوع هو احد المواضيع في موقع الكنيسه العربيه
وكل عضو يدخل الموضوع يستفيد من الحكم التي وضعها الاعضاء وبدوره عليه ان يضع لنا حكمة ايضاً لنستفيد نحن منها ...
كم اتمنى ان تروق لكم هذه المشاركة
وكم اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة
وقبل ان اخرج من الموضوع سأضع لكم حكمة ولي عودة اخرى في كل يوم ان شاء الله لاضع حكمة جديدة ...
سوف ابدأ بحكمة الآن وهي :-​​
من أجل أن ننجح .. لابــد .. أن نعتاد طعم الفشل​
تحياتي لكم
وسلام ربنا يسوع معاكم ​:new5::new5::new5:​


----------



## samer12 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

   جيد أن ينتظر الأنسان ويتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب 
(مار يعقوب)


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

(الايمان هو الشمس التي لاتغرب.... مهما تعاقب عليها  الليل )


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

(  العافيه وصحة البنيه خير من كل الذهب )


----------



## cobcob (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*Don't worry about tomorrow ...... God is already there

لا تقلق بشأن الغد
الله هناك بالفعل*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

حكمه جميله فعلا 

البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي ​


----------



## جيكو (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

* إقبل مشيئة الله مهما كانت عكس رغباتك*


----------



## tina_tina (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*



فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه​


----------



## samer12 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

  زيارتك تسرنا وسيجارتك تضرنا 
فلا تفسد الزيارة بدخان السيجارة


----------



## MARINSE (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

عدنا بالعراق  حكمة ادكول

(تاجر وية يهودي.......ونام وية مسيحي ..........واكل وية مسلم)

اليهودي مستحيل  اكو من يضاهيهم بالتجارة

المسيح مستحيل هنالك اامن منهم  واكثرهم حرصا على سلامت ضيوفهم

المسلم نضيف الى درجة.....


اتمنى عجبتكم


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*يوجد من يتغانى ولا شىء عنده *
*ومن يتفاقر وعنده غنى جزيل*​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

أشكرك أختي الغالية على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع. ربنا يبارك حياتك.

"قَبْلَ الْكَسْرِ الْكِبْرِيَاءُ وَقَبْلَ السُّقُوطِ تَشَامُخُ الرُّوحِ." (أمثال 18:16)

"ليست خطية بلا مغفرة إلا التي بلا توبة، وليست موهبة بلا زيادة إلا التي بلا شكر" (مار إسحق)

"كثيراً ما تكلمت وندمت، أما عن السكوت ما ندمت قط" ( الانبا ارسانيوس معلم اولاد الملوك)


----------



## twety (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*موضوع جميييييييا ياقمر*

*انا هقول قول *
*" مار اسحق السريانى "*

*( مستحيل يترك الله قلباً منسحقاً دون عزاء )*


----------



## meraaa (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

* الوداعه هى الصخرة التى تنكسر عليها امواج الغضب
موضوع جميييييييل سريانيه ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

الصديق الآمين معقل حصين ومن وجده فقد وجد كنزا"


----------



## جورج كمال (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*الانسان الوديع هو الذي يتعامل مع كل الناس ببساطة*


----------



## BITAR (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

الغبى يصدق كل كلمه والذكى ينتبه الى خطواته


----------



## twety (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

صجيقك من اصدقك


----------



## †السريانيه† (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

† حكم جميله ربنا يبارككم †  انا لدي حكمه تقول..

أصبر على كيد الحسود فإن صبرك قاتله . .فالنار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكله​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

"ما أنبل القلب الحزين الذي لا يمنعه حزنه عن أن ينشد أغنية مع القلوب الفرحة." (جبران خليل جبران في كتابه رمل وزبد)


----------



## ارووجة (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة​
^_^​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

( تفاح من ذ هب فى مصوغ من فضه كلمه مقوله فى محلها )


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

الكلام بلا تفكير.... كرمى السهام بلا تصويب


----------



## يوسف المطرف (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*اتــــــــــــــــــــــق شر من احسنت الــــــــــــــيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

( من يجيب عن أمر قبل أن يسمعه فله حماقه وعار )


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

ازرع الصبر فى حديقة روحك........... فان بذورة مرة ولكن ثمارة جيد


----------



## كهرمانة بغداد (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*موضوع مميز عزيزتي السريانية
(ليس هنالك ما نحيا لاجلة الا اذا كنا على استعداد ان نموت من اجلة)
جيفارا​*


----------



## MARINSE (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

عندنا مثل في بلاد الرافدين يقول (لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك ).......


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

ليس السخاء بان تعطينى ما أنا فى حاجة إليه اكثر منك ، بل السخاء فى 
أن تعطينى ما تحتاج إليه اكثر منى


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

فاتورة التليفون هى ابلغ دليل على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام


----------



## يوسف المطرف (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

_*ان لم تكن ذئب أأأكلتك الذئااااااااااااااب*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

( أدب ابنك واجتهد فى تهذيبه لئلا يسقط فيما يخجلك ) .


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين


----------



## samer12 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

   الزواج السعيد : صرح يجب إعادة بنائه وترميمه كل يوم


----------



## totcy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

حاكم نفسه خير من حاكم مدينه


----------



## twety (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

الام تدهى وقلبها يقول بعد الشر


----------



## BITAR (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*من فضله القلب يتكلم اللسان*​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

When man works, man works. But when man prays, God works​


----------



## يوسف المطرف (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*اصرف مافي الجيب يأتيك مافي الغيب*


----------



## twety (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*كن مطمئن جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر*


----------



## بيســـو (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*




أن فهم المسلم مات بالسكته الدماغيه​


----------



## twety (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

ههههههههههههه حلوة دى


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق .. من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب


----------



## BITAR (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*من فات قديمه تاه*​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

يا بخت من بكاني وبكا عليا ولا ضحكنى وضحك الناس عليا (من ألأمثال الشعبية)


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

لا تضلوا .. فان المعاشرات الرديه تفسد الاخلاق الجيده .


----------



## يوسف المطرف (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*



بيســـو قال:


> أن فهم المسلم مات بالسكته الدماغيه​



budo:

الله يعطيكم العقل مشكلتكم شغله وحده لوتخلصون منها والله يمكن  نص المسلمين يصيرون مسيح تدرون شنو؟؟؟؟ لسانكم   وعقلكم حسبالكم انه بس انتو بشر والباجي حيوانات  0000 والشاطر يفهم  عقليه ماكو واحترام ماكو ونفسيه اكس xxxx يعني حتى اليهود استغفرالله احن منكم  واحسن بالتعامل مع الاديان الاخرى عالاقل عندهم احترام وماعمري شفت يهودي يسب او يغلط بالعكس عندهم كلمه  لك دينك ولي ديني مالك شغل فيني مالي شغل فيك احترمك تحترمني :


يعني هذي لعبه مالها داعي السب يعني عندكم اخوانكم اسلام بالمنتدا   مشاركين واعظاء  ويحبونكم لو مايحبونكم مادشو بالمنتدا يعني الاحترام واجب 
----------------------------------------------

لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول  ههههههههههههههههههههه ادري طولت داش  عرررررض بالغلط بس عادي حباااايب وانا لو ما احبكم :yaka: ماقلت هالحجي سوووري طولت
------------------

شارب الخمر يصحا بعد سكرته وشارب العشق :36_11_13: طول العمـــر سكران


----------



## بيســـو (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*



يوسف المطرف قال:


> budo:
> 
> الله يعطيكم العقل مشكلتكم شغله وحده لوتخلصون منها والله يمكن  نص المسلمين يصيرون مسيح تدرون شنو؟؟؟؟ لسانكم   وعقلكم حسبالكم انه بس انتو بشر والباجي حيوانات  0000 والشاطر يفهم  عقليه ماكو واحترام ماكو ونفسيه اكس xxxx يعني حتى اليهود استغفرالله احن منكم  واحسن بالتعامل مع الاديان الاخرى عالاقل عندهم احترام وماعمري شفت يهودي يسب او يغلط بالعكس عندهم كلمه  لك دينك ولي ديني مالك شغل فيني مالي شغل فيك احترمك تحترمني :
> 
> ...







اضحكتنى فعلا يا غلام 

اى سب هذا الذى سببته لك ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

هل تعتبر الجمله التى قلتها سب ؟؟؟؟

يبدو انك نسيت  هذه الايه من سوره المائده  101  :

( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم  )
اذا ان مجبر بقرأنك ان تسمع و تنفذ فقط بدون تشغيل عقلك الذى علاه الصدأ

و اذا كنت تريد ان تقرأ السب الحقيقى 
اقرأ هذه الايات اذا  من قرأنك المحرف :_




> سورة المائدة: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ
> 
> سوره التوبه : قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ
> 
> ...



هل هذا سب ام ان قرأنك يتغزل فى محاسننا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا غلام نحن ليس سبابون  و لعناون مثل رسولك الشاذ الداعر 
اقرأ هذا الحديث الصحيح 



> عن عَائِشَةَ قالت:
> 
> دخل على رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَجُلَانِ فَكَلَّمَاهُ بِشَيْءٍ لَا أَدْرِي ما هو فَأَغْضَبَاهُ فَلَعَنَهُمَا وَسَبَّهُمَا فلما خَرَجَا قلت:
> 
> ...




يا غلام الفرق بيننا و بينكم اننا نعمل عقلنا فى كل شىء و اذا خالف المنطق لا نؤمن به


----------



## غصن زيتون (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*اخى .........
         لا تنظر الى ما يرتسم على الوجوة . بل انظر الى الانسان فى لحظة اختبار ( اختيار )*


----------



## يوسف المطرف (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

بيسوووووووووو

*أأقووول اقلب ويهك 0000 * 

----------


من حفر حفرتاَ   لأخيه وقع فيهااااااااااااا


----------



## يوسف المطرف (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*رْحٍم اللْه أمٍرء عْرًفٍ مْقْدًارْ نْفٍسًه*


----------



## totcy (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

عاتب صديقك فلعله لم يفعل وإن كان قد فعل فلا يعود يفعل، عاتب صديقك فلعله لم يقل وإن كان قد قال فلا يكرر القول، عاتب صديقك فإن النميمة كثيرة
                                                       (يشوع بن سيراخ14:19-15)


----------



## أرض السلام (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

أنا لست مع الأخت السريانية في قولها: من أجل أن ننجح فلابد أن نعتاد طعم الفشل . أي أنها تقول يجب أن نتعود على الفشل . من قال ذلك ؟؟؟ الرب قال أنه لم يعطينا روح الفشل . والرب يحب أن يرانا ناجحين . أنا لا أقول بأن لا نفشل بل قد نقع ونفشل أحيانا ولكن يجب أن نتعلم من فشلنا .


----------



## يوسف المطرف (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

لاتأجل عمل ا اليوم الي الغد


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

( غنى الباطل يقل والجامع بيده بيزداد )


----------



## sandy23 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

ليس من الصعب أن تضحي من اجل صديق .. ولكن من الصعب أن تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية​


----------



## يوسف المطرف (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

ان لم تستحي افعل مااااااااااااااتشاااااااااء


----------



## †السريانيه† (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

ليس كل مايلمع ذهب​


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

لا تكن كقمة جبل عاليا 
فتراك الناس صغيرا وترى الناس صغار​


----------



## †السريانيه† (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

لايأس مع الحياه ولاحياه مع اليأس​
دي احلى حكمه ليا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

لا تكن جافيا"فى لسانك ولا كسولا" متوانيا" فى اعمالك .


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

مهما تكاتفت الظلمات فكل ليل الي نهار وكل ظلم الي نهار 
البابا كيرلس


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

لا يحك جلد مثل ظفرك​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

امراءة فاضلة اذا وجدتها فقد فاقت الالي


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

ارفع يدك بالصلاة قبل ان يرخيهما الموت


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

متقولش معرفش متقولش مقدرش قول مش عايز​


----------



## †السريانيه† (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

لاتحفر بئر لااخيك لكي لاتقع فيه​


----------



## samer12 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

  في المأزق : ينكشف لؤم الطباع
في الفتن : تنكشف أصالة الرأي 
في الحكم : ينكشف زيف الأخلاق 
في المال : ينكشف دعوى الورع
في الشدة : ينكشف كرم الأهل
في الحياة : ينكشف صدق الأخوان


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*اذ مصاعب الحياة
لاتدعك تقف على قدماك
فما عليك الا ان تجثو بركبتاك​*


----------



## twety (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

لا تكن لينا فتعثر ولا ناشفا فتكسر


----------



## †السريانيه† (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد​

:new8::new8:​


----------



## abn yso3 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ††____(ادخــل وضــع لنا حكمــة _____)††*

*اصغ يوميا الى همسات الله - احبك كما انت -​*


----------

